

ZeroTurnaround's 2014 Decision Maker's Guide to Java Web Frameworks - Sharlin
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/the-2014-decision-makers-guide-to-java-web-frameworks

======
Sharlin
Full disclosure: I work at Vaadin.

